# Tips and Tutorials for Making Rhinestone Templates In Corel And Illustrator



## ashamutt

deenastee said:


> ...., and that you could get the same results by using corel or illustrator ( i use illustrator and photoshop for my templates)......


 
Could you expand on this please?

I have both Photoshop and Illy. (CS3 suite)
....as well as Corel X3 & X4.
I am going to learn Luis/Lnfortun's Corel tutorial on "making a rhinestone template" 
Found here on the forum somewhere...?

Here is a link to all of his GREAT tutorials...
Home ?(Lnfortuns Pages)?

The "Rhinestone Tutorial.pdf" is located towards the bottom of the above link.

(_THANKS again LUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!)_

I would also like to know how you create RS templates using Photoshop & ILLY!!


----------



## deenastee

*Re: Cutting Rhinestone Templates with GX-24*



ashamutt said:


> Could you expand on this please?
> 
> I have both Photoshop and Illy. (CS3 suite)
> ....as well as Corel X3 & X4.
> I am going to learn Luis/Lnfortun's Corel tutorial on "making a rhinestone template"
> Found here on the forum somewhere...?
> 
> Here is a link to all of his GREAT tutorials...
> Home ?(Lnfortuns Pages)?
> 
> The "Rhinestone Tutorial.pdf" is located towards the bottom of the above link.
> 
> (_THANKS again LUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!)_
> 
> I would also like to know how you create RS templates using Photoshop & ILLY!!


I use illy to vecrtorize my image and get the line art then transfer it over to photoshop ( i use cs4) . In photoshop create a circle brush the size of your rhinestone, make sure its hollow, just the stroke of a circle. Control click your image thumbnail in your pallette, then with your magic wand right click on ur image and select make workpath and set your tolerence, i use a value of 1.5 yours might be different. Then click on window and select brushes, your brush pallette should come up. It should show your brush presets, adjust your master diameter for the size of your rhinestone and then click on brush tip shape (under brush presets) click on the spacing box and adujst the spacing you want in between the stones. After thats all done, select the pen tool and right click on your image and select stroke path, a box should appear (this defaults the pencil), just click on brush and click ok. And viola thats it.

This all assuming that you have a moderete knowledge of photoshop. Remember that you have to make adjustments for the stone size and spacing. I hope this helps. I will try to make up a more indepth tutorial for nubes. 


sorry for all the typos.... lol...


----------



## sunnydayz

*Re: Cutting Rhinestone Templates with GX-24*



ashamutt said:


> Could you expand on this please?
> 
> I have both Photoshop and Illy. (CS3 suite)
> ....as well as Corel X3 & X4.
> I am going to learn Luis/Lnfortun's Corel tutorial on "making a rhinestone template"
> Found here on the forum somewhere...?
> 
> Here is a link to all of his GREAT tutorials...
> Home ?(Lnfortuns Pages)?
> 
> The "Rhinestone Tutorial.pdf" is located towards the bottom of the above link.
> 
> (_THANKS again LUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!)_
> 
> I would also like to know how you create RS templates using Photoshop & ILLY!!


There is also a great Illy tutorial that can be found here from one of our other forum members http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t25584.html.


----------



## plan b

*Re: Cutting Rhinestone Templates with GX-24*



deenastee said:


> I use illy to vecrtorize my image and get the line art then transfer it over to photoshop ( i use cs4) . In photoshop create a circle brush the size of your rhinestone, make sure its hollow, just the stroke of a circle. Control click your image thumbnail in your pallette, then with your magic wand right click on ur image and select make workpath and set your tolerence, i use a value of 1.5 yours might be different. Then click on window and select brushes, your brush pallette should come up. It should show your brush presets, adjust your master diameter for the size of your rhinestone and then click on brush tip shape (under brush presets) click on the spacing box and adujst the spacing you want in between the stones. After thats all done, select the pen tool and right click on your image and select stroke path, a box should appear (this defaults the pencil), just click on brush and click ok. And viola thats it.
> 
> This all assuming that you have a moderete knowledge of photoshop. Remember that you have to make adjustments for the stone size and spacing. I hope this helps. I will try to make up a more indepth tutorial for nubes.
> 
> 
> sorry for all the typos.... lol...


Very close to the same in Corel Draw


----------



## ashamutt

*Re: Cutting Rhinestone Templates with GX-24*



sunnydayz said:


> There is also a great Illy tutorial that can be found here from one of our other forum members http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t25584.html.


Thanks sunny!!! 

I remember this now!....I have it saved to my "rhinestone favorites" !

I read so much on here that sometimes I do forget what I read/save.

I am trying to collect everything/every way possible concerning "rhinestone template making".....Corel and Illy.

I really cannot afford to purchase anymore software at the moment and I do know that this(RS templates) can be accomplished without the extra(expensive) "rhinestone" software that is out there.
I will leave that software to the RS template PRODUCERS!! LOL

Thanks again for the "brain poke".......I do need them a lot lately!!


----------



## ashamutt

*Re: Cutting Rhinestone Templates with GX-24*



deenastee said:


> I use illy to vecrtorize my image and get the line art then transfer it over to photoshop ( i use cs4) . In photoshop create a circle brush the size of your rhinestone, make sure its hollow, just the stroke of a circle. Control click your image thumbnail in your pallette, then with your magic wand right click on ur image and select make workpath and set your tolerence, i use a value of 1.5 yours might be different. Then click on window and select brushes, your brush pallette should come up. It should show your brush presets, adjust your master diameter for the size of your rhinestone and then click on brush tip shape (under brush presets) click on the spacing box and adujst the spacing you want in between the stones. After thats all done, select the pen tool and right click on your image and select stroke path, a box should appear (this defaults the pencil), just click on brush and click ok. And viola thats it.
> 
> This all assuming that you have a moderete knowledge of photoshop. Remember that you have to make adjustments for the stone size and spacing. I hope this helps. I will try to make up a more indepth tutorial for nubes.
> 
> 
> sorry for all the typos.... lol...


thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will try this and let you know how it turns out!

I do like Photoshop soooooooo much better than Corel! I am lost in Corel most of the time!!LOL

Photoshop I do know......moderately... I hope


----------



## sunnydayz

Hi Guys, I moved these posts over here to a new thread, as they seemed to be a different topic then the R-Wear software 

This way we can now add more info towards tutorials on corel and illustrator without straying off topic, since it is now the topic  Its actually a great idea to try and get those tutorials that are out there all in one thread. Mrs. Bacon made me realize that haha, since she remembered seeing the other one I posted, but had forgot about it since it was probably lost to most


----------



## ashamutt

Here is a thread that Luis started back in Feb 09....I forgot about it as well! oops!
...it touches on his (Luis's) link/pdf posted above.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t75290.html


----------



## ashamutt

Here is another (brief) Corel tut from Fluid ...
Custom Spraylist Item - Rhinestone/Stud - Fluid Designs Blog - CorelDRAW.com


----------



## ashamutt

....a great corel tut "link" thread started here on the forums (sept08) by 
bruceking66

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t62153.html


----------



## veedub3

I use this one by advanced artist. 

YouTube - Simluated Stitch Effect in CorelDRAW

He is making a stitch pattern but I changed the shape from a rectangle to a circle as the same principles apply. Quick and easy. All I need to do now is learn how to fill the inside as quickly and easily. 

I like the tuts Luis has given us as well but I got lost quick. There is another one in Photoshop that is really easy too but I couldn't seem to find it. I not so good with Photoshop and Illy so I stick with Corel.

Katrina

Here is a sample of what it looks like. If anyone has any tips on how to fill the inside using Corel it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks for adding girls, this I think will be a great thread


----------



## ashamutt

Here is a 12.50 "Corel add-on" that is called "fit objects to path"..........uhhhh... shouldn't a 430.00 program have this feature in it already!!! LOL
(or am I missing something?)

*I am not sure that this tool will help in the "RS template" creation aspect.......could someone that knows Corel please respond???*

Anyway..... this is from the corel.com blog-Graphics Feeds.
(_red text added by me_)
http://coreldraw.com/blogs/feeds_en/archive/2008/09/01/macro-monday-oberon-fit-objects-to-path.aspx


*Macro Monday: Oberon Fit Objects to Path*


Sometimes requests for a particular feature come in bunches. One that I've seen a lot recently_(really...wonder why?)_ is to have the ability to put objects on a path just like you can put text on a path in CorelDRAW. There is a way using Blend on a Path if the objects are more or less the same.

Unfortunately that won't do the trick if you have a number of different shapes you want on a path. That's where today's macro comes into play. Oberon's Fit Objects to Path gives you the ability to place selected objects along the path of your choice. Give it a try, it might be just what you need. 

_Read the complete post at http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/GraphicsUnleashed/~3/380290611/macro-monday-oberon-fit-objects-to-path.asp_


*Please remember: to be able to use this add-on you will need the FULL version of CorelDraw.......the FULL retail version will always include the "vba/macros" files needed to run 3rd party software and add-ons.*


----------



## ashamutt

Maybe this would work better than the above.......
"SPRAY objects to path" ( I think that this is what Luis does)


*Custom Sprayers Can Add Real Drawing Power
January 22, 2009
By Steve Bain


http://coreldesigner.wordpress.com/2009/01/22/custom-sprayers-can-add-real-drawing-power/
*


----------



## Lnfortun

Macro is run with VBA. That means it uses VBA codes within that macro. The default folder for macros are located in C:\Program Files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite 13\Draw\GMS with GMS extension. So if you add in macro the files must be placed in that folder so that VBA can find it. It is also listed under project window in the VBA window. So to answer your question Oberon's fit object to path is not part of $430.00 software. It is added on.

I have a sneaky suspicion, without looking at the code, it uses the blend tool. So my question is why go to that extent when blend is so much easier to learn and use. I write VBA codes and it is not an easy thing to do. I used the blend tool because I can fit any object of any amount on any path with few data input, keystrokes and mouse clicks. The tutorial I did was not optimized. I did not show how to change the path so that the corners and acute curve bends or where two curves intersect are filled right at the corner or at the bend or at the intersection. I noticed that when I was making a mockup template. I can change the tutorial if you find the tutorial useful.

Photoshop is not a vector program so the design or template cannot be used for vinyl cutter. Unless it is vectorized first. So if you are going to vectorize why not go straight to CorelDraw and save time. Bitmap template is good if you are going to lay the rhinestone by hand one at a time over the dots. If you have a very dense design it is going to cost a lot because of the time spent to pick and place each stone.

If you want to try that add on download the file and put it in the folder path I posted. The file has to have a GMS file extension. If you have X4 the folder will be in C:\Program Files\Corel\CorelDRAW Graphics Suite 14\Draw\GMS instead. Once it is installed press Alt F11 to open the VBA Editor window. Check the window on the left side under projetcs. The Macro should be listed. IF not close Coreldraw, open it again, press Alt F11 and check the project window. If you find it there double click on it then press F5 to run it.


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> Maybe this would work better than the above.......
> "SPRAY objects to path" ( I think that this is what Luis does)
> 
> 
> *Custom Sprayers Can Add Real Drawing Power*
> *January 22, 2009
> By Steve Bain
> 
> 
> http://coreldesigner.wordpress.com/2009/01/22/custom-sprayers-can-add-real-drawing-power/*


How would you like a spray tool tutorial?
The advantage I see using it is the spacing can be controlled easier than blend.


----------



## Lnfortun

Here is a sample that I did with spray tool. The height is 2.5", the stone size is 1mm and the spacing is .07".

After I created the spray object. It took 4 keystrokes, 3 mouse clicks and it is done. It is going to take more time when the font is in block letter or have a lot of corners to optimize the corner fills and deleting overlapping objects.


----------



## sunnydayz

Lnfortun said:


> How would you like a spray tool tutorial?
> The advantage I see using it is the spacing can be controlled easier than blend.


That would be awesome Luis  You do such great tutorials.
Thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## Lnfortun

sunnydayz said:


> That would be awesome Luis  You do such great tutorials.
> Thanks for taking the time to do it


Will do. BTW I forgot to mention you get stone counts too after the objects have been grouped. The sample has 345 objects.


----------



## ashamutt

AWESOME LUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!

I am trying to follow your GREAT rhinestone tut now.....along with following the KNK videos(for making RS templates)..... I do wish that 430.00 Corel had the great RS buttons/features that the 119.00 KNK studio has!!!!!!!!!


(do you have a “donation” button anywhere on your site…..???)


----------



## Lnfortun

My contributions are free. But if you like you can donate to local organizations that takes care of the homeless or other charity groups. Such donations are rather priceless. Right?


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> AWESOME LUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am trying to follow your GREAT rhinestone tut now.....along with following the KNK videos(for making RS templates)..... I do wish that 430.00 Corel had the great RS buttons/features that the 119.00 KNK studio has!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (do you have a “donation” button anywhere on your site…..???)


Where did you see KNK Studio selling for $119?


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Where did you see KNK Studio selling for $119?


 
oops.....my bad.......Please forgive.....I meant to type...199.00!!! 
(still a GREAT price!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> oops.....my bad.......Please forgive.....I meant to type...199.00!!!
> (still a GREAT price!!!!!!!!!!!!)


You had me there for a moment... I was like, What the heck????


----------



## Lnfortun

Here is the Spray tool tutorial. It does not require VBA or full version of CorelDraw. Try it out and please let me know if I need to change or add anything.
http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/SprayToolTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0


----------



## ashamutt

Lnfortun said:


> Here is the Spray tool tutorial. It does not require VBA or full version of CorelDraw. Try it out and please let me know if I need to change or add anything.
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/SprayToolTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0


So this is where you have been all day!?!?

I just read through it and it looks easier than your first RS tut!!!
Awesome Luis ....just awesome!!!!

I am going to get something to eat and then I am going to sit down and try it!!!!!

I am going to try it on some "line art" as well......will be back.....

YOU ARE the PDF tutorial king!!!!!!


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> So this is where you have been all day!?!?
> 
> I just read through it and it looks easier than your first RS tut!!!
> Awesome Luis ....just awesome!!!!
> 
> I am going to get something to eat and then I am going to sit down and try it!!!!!
> 
> I am going to try it on some "line art" as well......will be back.....
> 
> YOU ARE the PDF tutorial king!!!!!!


I just noticed the font I used in my first sample is different from the tutorial. I kept looking at it and noticed that they are not the same. Sorry about that.


----------



## ashamutt

....after clicking the transformation tab.....do I then click on "size"(4th box over on the top)?

Also.... how do you "nudge" the dots? (I broke them apart but when I use the arrow keys to try to move them they move too much!LOL) (I am sorry for this dumb question , I am used to photoshop)


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> ....after clicking the transformation tab.....do I then click on "size"(4th box over on the top)?


If you use the shortcut keys Alt F10 transformation is automatically set for size. So when you click transformation tab it should be on size tool already. If you use the mouse method you have to click on the size tool which is the fourth button from the left.


----------



## Lnfortun

Your configuration for nudging is too course. Click tools, options, documentations, and rulers. Change the nudge to 0.001, super nudge to 2 and micro nudge to 2. That will make the movement super fine like a snail's pace. Click OK. Click tools, save settings as default. From here on the nudge will be super fine. I set mine that way.


----------



## ashamutt

Thanks so much Luis!!

I completed the "B"  (it did not take me that long...I was just playing around w/ different fonts and letters) 

I am now going to rest ..... my eyes hurt!

Next I would like to learn how to "spray" line art! 

....tomorrow 



Your tutorials are GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are a giver.


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> Thanks so much Luis!!
> 
> I completed the "B"  (it did not take me that long...I was just playing around w/ different fonts and letters)
> 
> I am now going to rest ..... my eyes hurt!
> 
> Next I would like to learn how to "spray" line art!
> 
> ....tomorrow
> 
> 
> Your tutorials are GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You are a giver.


OK. Spraying line art should not be any different than font converted to curves.

Good night or should I say good morning.


----------



## SandyMcC

Thanks so much for sharing this tutorial, Luis! I really liked how you used the contour feature to create the interior paths for larger rhinestones! I plan to use this in a new tutorial video for ACS Studio and I will definitely give you credit for giving me the idea. 

One thing... back on page 8, where you changed the spacing from 0.07 to 0.069, didn't this just result in the same crowding elsewhere in the design? See the attached screen shot.


----------



## Lnfortun

SandyMcC said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this tutorial, Luis! I really liked how you used the contour feature to create the interior paths for larger rhinestones! I plan to use this in a new tutorial video for ACS Studio and I will definitely give you credit for giving me the idea.
> 
> One thing... back on page 8, where you changed the spacing from 0.07 to 0.069, didn't this just result in the same crowding elsewhere in the design? See the attached screen shot.


Well, I missed that. I was looking at the area were the original crowding was. I also failed to mention that after I pasted that image I changed the spacing again to 0.0699 and the crowding in that image you pointed out was better. But I did not change the pasted image in page 8. Also in the last page after I cleaned up I rearrange some more of the crowding, deleted overlapping and added dots where there are large void manually.

Thanks. I will go ahead and change that. Just waiting for more input. Please let me know if you find anything else that will improve it.


----------



## SandyMcC

Well, with my eyesight, it's a wonder I even noticed it!


----------



## Lnfortun

SandyMcC said:


> Well, with my eyesight, it's a wonder I even noticed it!


BTW what is that video you mentioned? Is ACS to a vinyl cutter that has that feature? How much is the video?

Thanks.


----------



## SandyMcC

Lnfortun said:


> BTW what is that video you mentioned? Is ACS to a vinyl cutter that has that feature? How much is the video?
> 
> Thanks.


It'll be a free video tutorial that I'll put on my blog later today or tomorrow. I'll make it in KNK Studio, but it will apply to ACS Studio, as well. Actually, I'll probably make two because your tutorial was an inspiration for TWO ideas! Thanks again!


----------



## SandyMcC

Okey-doke... sorry for the delay. Here's a link to the video that I posted today on my blog. Thanks again, Luis, for the inspiration... I gave you credit in the post I made. I hope you don't mind... I did use the same font because I love it! I had it installed on my laptop and I didn't even realize it. I guess it came with some program I installed sometime.


----------



## veedub3

SandyMcC said:


> Okey-doke... sorry for the delay. Here's a link to the video that I posted today on my blog. Thanks again, Luis, for the inspiration... I gave you credit in the post I made. I hope you don't mind... I did use the same font because I love it! I had it installed on my laptop and I didn't even realize it. I guess it came with some program I installed sometime.


Nice video Tthanks,
Katrina


----------



## sunnydayz

SandyMcC said:


> Okey-doke... sorry for the delay. Here's a link to the video that I posted today on my blog. Thanks again, Luis, for the inspiration... I gave you credit in the post I made. I hope you don't mind... I did use the same font because I love it! I had it installed on my laptop and I didn't even realize it. I guess it came with some program I installed sometime.


Another great tutorial video Sandy  You really make it so simple to do. Love all the help you give, keep up the good work, and thanks Luis for posting the great tutorial as well.


----------



## Lnfortun

Sandy,

Yes very nice video. 

Thanks.

BTW I am working on adding steps to fill a single line font outline that is derived from a script or slim block font. I really haven't found a quick way to do that. There are going to be at least 2 different approaches that I already started. It is going to take some skill with Bezier tool, Shape tool and patience.

Maybe you hand an easier method that you would like to throw in.


----------



## SandyMcC

Lnfortun said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Yes very nice video.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> BTW I am working on adding steps to fill a single line font outline that is derived from a script or slim block font. I really haven't found a quick way to do that. There are going to be at least 2 different approaches that I already started. It is going to take some skill with Bezier tool, Shape tool and patience.
> 
> Maybe you hand an easier method that you would like to throw in.


KNK/ACS Studio already have a feature called Center Line Tracing that does this... at least if I'm understanding you correctly. Here's the video. Note that the Center Trace is in the second half of the video. But if you meant something else, definitely let me know plus I'll be thinking about other possible ways to do it because Center Line Tracing doesn't always give excellent results. Sometimes it just goes wacky on ya'!


----------



## deborahcan

Luis,

This is so totally cool. I was finally able to make a template following your directions. I have Corel X4 so things were sightly different. But doesn't matter, I was able to follow your directions and make it come out right. thank you!


----------



## ashamutt

deborahcan said:


> Luis,
> 
> This is so totally cool. I was finally able to make a template following your directions. I have Corel X4 so things were sightly different. But doesn't matter, I was able to follow your directions and make it come out right. thank you!


 
Cool!

Did you use/follow his first PDF tutorial?
Or use his "spray" method?

What did you create?
An image?
Text?


----------



## Lnfortun

SandyMcC said:


> KNK/ACS Studio already have a feature called Center Line Tracing that does this... at least if I'm understanding you correctly. Here's the video. Note that the Center Trace is in the second half of the video. But if you meant something else, definitely let me know plus I'll be thinking about other possible ways to do it because Center Line Tracing doesn't always give excellent results. Sometimes it just goes wacky on ya'!


Yes. What does a script look like with center line, for example the commercial script. Centerline trace makes it easier to do single line font.

Too bad Corel eliminated in the later versions the OCR Trace software because center line was one of the options. I have version 7 with OCR Trace.


----------



## deborahcan

I followed the spray method. I had a hard time with the first method, possibly because of the slight differences between X3 and X4 and the fact that I am trying to learn it all at once. But now that I have had this success, I'll go back to the other tutorial and work through it again.

I just did a letter, N, in ballpark font. Nothing big, just messing around. I don't have a cutter (yet) so I'm mastering some of this other "stuff" in preparation. However, if I feel really ambitious I can always lay out by hand right?

This forum is so helpful, I have learned so much from you all. THANKS!

Deborah


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Okey-doke... sorry for the delay. Here's a link to the video that I posted today on my blog. Thanks again, Luis, for the inspiration... I gave you credit in the post I made. I hope you don't mind... I did use the same font because I love it! I had it installed on my laptop and I didn't even realize it. I guess it came with some program I installed sometime.


AWESOME video tutorial!!!!!
I love "practicing" w/ the KNK Studio! 

Thank you so much for your TRULY GIVING spirit!

It is always refreshing to have people like you here at the T-shirtforums!


----------



## SandyMcC

You're welcome and thank YOU, Mrs.B, for the kind words.


----------



## Lnfortun

deborahcan said:


> I followed the spray method. I had a hard time with the first method, possibly because of the slight differences between X3 and X4 and the fact that I am trying to learn it all at once. But now that I have had this success, I'll go back to the other tutorial and work through it again.
> 
> I just did a letter, N, in ballpark font. Nothing big, just messing around. I don't have a cutter (yet) so I'm mastering some of this other "stuff" in preparation. However, if I feel really ambitious I can always lay out by hand right?
> 
> This forum is so helpful, I have learned so much from you all. THANKS!
> 
> Deborah


Please tell me what are the differences that you find between X3 and X4 so I can make changes in the tutorial that will make it easier to follow and not confusing? I have tried it on both versions and did not find any differences. I try to make the tutorials with the concept that a new or proficient user of CorelDraw will be able to follow the steps.

Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun

SandyMcC said:


> KNK/ACS Studio already have a feature called Center Line Tracing that does this... at least if I'm understanding you correctly. Here's the video. Note that the Center Trace is in the second half of the video. But if you meant something else, definitely let me know plus I'll be thinking about other possible ways to do it because Center Line Tracing doesn't always give excellent results. Sometimes it just goes wacky on ya'!


OK. I tried the version 7 Corel OCR-Trace. It makes life easier. Typed the text then converted it to bitmap. Opened it in Corel OCR-Trace. Traced the center line. Saved the vector trace. Opened it in X3. Cleaned it up. Welded it and sprayed with 2mm circle. Delete the trace lines. Rearranged and deleted extra dots. It does have some traces that did not quiet turn out to be center line but the basic shape is close enough. With little curve and node editing the result is great. Script has far better trace than block font. For some reason OCR -trace does not like bitmap that is converted with X3. So I converted it in CorelDraw 7.

It is not as fast as ACS but for those who have OCR-trace and CorelDraw version with spray tool this is an alternative way of making single outline font.

Did the script in 6 minutes. Spent little more time on Arial.


----------



## deborahcan

Lnfortun said:


> Please tell me what are the differences that you find between X3 and X4 so I can make changes in the tutorial that will make it easier to follow and not confusing? I have tried it on both versions and did not find any differences. I try to make the tutorials with the concept that a new or proficient user of CorelDraw will be able to follow the steps.
> 
> Thanks.


Luis,

Well maybe it was just me, but it seemed like the tool bars weren't quite the same as you pictured. Let me go back and see if I can capture some screen shots to show you what I mean.

Thanks,
Deborah


----------



## Lnfortun

deborahcan said:


> Luis,
> 
> Well maybe it was just me, but it seemed like the tool bars weren't quite the same as you pictured. Let me go back and see if I can capture some screen shots to show you what I mean.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deborah


Thanks. You are right X3 and X4 are laid out differently. Well even X3 can be different from user to user. Like mine I customize the tool bars. The best way to find where the tool bars are located for different tools is checking the help menu. Tool functionality wise between X3 and X4 are the same.


----------



## deborahcan

Lnfortun said:


> Thanks. You are right X3 and X4 are laid out differently. Well even X3 can be different from user to user. Like mine I customize the tool bars. The best way to find where the tool bars are located for different tools is checking the help menu. Tool functionality wise between X3 and X4 are the same.


Luis,

That is exactly what I did, I went to the help menu and then was able to figure out your directions. The main thing is I was able to produce the template. At least on the screen 

All of your tips have been invaluable for me. I also just got a heat press and your tips on image clip really helped me be successful with my first t-shirts. Well that was that one time I put the green paper through my laser and totally gunked it up. But other than that little error, your directions for image clip were right on.

Thanks again


----------



## veedub3

Lnfortun said:


> OK. I tried the version 7 Corel OCR-Trace. It makes life easier. Typed the text then converted it to bitmap. Opened it in Corel OCR-Trace. Traced the center line. Saved the vector trace. Opened it in X3. Cleaned it up. Welded it and sprayed with 2mm circle. Dleted the trace lines. Rearanged and deleted extra dots. It does have some traces that did not quiet turn out to be center line but the basic shape is close enough. With little curve and node editing the result is great. Script has far better trace than block font. For some reason OCR -trace does not like bitmap that is converted with X3. So I converted it in CorelDraw 7.
> 
> It is not as fast as ACS but for those who have OCR-trace and CorelDraw version with spray tool this is an alternative way of making single outline font.
> 
> Did the script in 6 minutes. Spent little more time on Arial.


Luis,
I think I got it. I did it a bit differently because I only have the X3 version of Corel but I was able to accomplish it.
I first downloaded some free engravers fonts. (They are really thin) I then gave it a hairline outline, then deleted the fill. On screen you won't see a difference. I then converted the text to curves, then break text apart. Then I clicked each individual letter and applied 3mm stone pattern.

I should have played with the kerning but at least I no how it is done now. Thanks again Luis you have been a big help.

Katrina


----------



## Lnfortun

veedub3 said:


> Luis,
> I think I got it. I did it a bit differently because I only have the X3 version of Corel but I was able to accomplish it.
> I first downloaded some free engravers fonts. (They are really thin) I then gave it a hairline outline, then deleted the fill. On screen you won't see a difference. I then converted the text to curves, then break text apart. Then I clicked each individual letter and applied 3mm stone pattern.
> 
> I should have played with the kerning but at least I no how it is done now. Thanks again Luis you have been a big help.
> 
> Katrina


That is super. That is one of the methods I have in mind.

Thanks


----------



## Lnfortun

veedub3 said:


> I use this one by advanced artist.
> 
> YouTube - Simluated Stitch Effect in CorelDRAW
> 
> He is making a stitch pattern but I changed the shape from a rectangle to a circle as the same principles apply. Quick and easy. All I need to do now is learn how to fill the inside as quickly and easily.
> 
> I like the tuts Luis has given us as well but I got lost quick. There is another one in Photoshop that is really easy too but I couldn't seem to find it. I not so good with Photoshop and Illy so I stick with Corel.
> 
> Katrina
> 
> Here is a sample of what it looks like. If anyone has any tips on how to fill the inside using Corel it will be greatly appreciated.


Sorry I missed this post. It is old but did you find a solution?


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> Here is a 12.50 "Corel add-on" that is called "fit objects to path"..........uhhhh... shouldn't a 430.00 program have this feature in it already!!! LOL
> (or am I missing something?)
> 
> *I am not sure that this tool will help in the "RS template" creation aspect.......could someone that knows Corel please respond???*
> 
> Anyway..... this is from the corel.com blog-Graphics Feeds.
> (_red text added by me_)
> http://coreldraw.com/blogs/feeds_en/archive/2008/09/01/macro-monday-oberon-fit-objects-to-path.aspx
> 
> 
> *Macro Monday: Oberon Fit Objects to Path*
> 
> 
> Sometimes requests for a particular feature come in bunches. One that I've seen a lot recently_(really...wonder why?)_ is to have the ability to put objects on a path just like you can put text on a path in CorelDRAW. There is a way using Blend on a Path if the objects are more or less the same.
> 
> Unfortunately that won't do the trick if you have a number of different shapes you want on a path. That's where today's macro comes into play. Oberon's Fit Objects to Path gives you the ability to place selected objects along the path of your choice. Give it a try, it might be just what you need.
> 
> _Read the complete post at http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/GraphicsUnleashed/~3/380290611/macro-monday-oberon-fit-objects-to-path.asp_
> 
> 
> *Please remember: to be able to use this add-on you will need the FULL version of CorelDraw.......the FULL retail version will always include the "vba/macros" files needed to run 3rd party software and add-ons.*


I downloaded Oberon Fit Objects to Path 7 day trial macro, installed it and gave it a whirl. It works OK if you know ahead of time how many objects you are going to fit on the path. The spacing is not variable. It is entirely dependent on how many objects and how long is the path. It is by no means like a spray tool. So if anybody had bought it don't expect too much out of it for making rhinestone template.


----------



## ashamutt

lol...I downloaded the trial Oberon too!!!....a couple of days ago.....didn't like it at all! 

oh...well..... maybe one day the "expensive" software programs will add the "fit objects to path" like the KNK software has. (complete control spacing and nodes & spacing feature)


I do love the "spray tool" that you introduced me to!!! It will do just fine for now!!! 
Thanks once again for your help Luis!


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> lol...I downloaded the trial Oberon too!!!....a couple of days ago.....didn't like it at all!
> 
> oh...well..... maybe one day the "expensive" software programs will add the "fit objects to path" like the KNK software has. (complete control spacing and nodes & spacing feature)
> 
> 
> I do love the "spray tool" that you introduced me to!!! It will do just fine for now!!!
> Thanks once again for your help Luis!


I tried to create a macro using spray tool but for the life of me Corel does not support Media Artist elements in macro. Maybe there is a conflict of interest with Oberon. Oberon's macro is locked and can not be viewed.

I do have a macro that will make multiple copy of an image that will fit in any paper size. Like ganging up the same image once the design is final. It is ideal for ganging up crest or cap size design.


----------



## Lnfortun

Good news to X4 users. There is a center line trace in that version. I was able to create single line trace of Ballpark and Arial text. See attached thumbnail.

I will be adding the steps in the tutorial. Bear in mind that the procedure only works with X4.


----------



## veedub3

Luis,
You get a gold star and my vote for MHM. Another Great Helpful Tutorial.

Katrina


----------



## Lnfortun

veedub3 said:


> Luis,
> You get a gold star and my vote for MHM. Another Great Helpful Tutorial.
> 
> Katrina


Glad you liked it.

Thank you.


----------



## SandyMcC

That looks great, Luis! I bet this will also work great on coloring book and magazine patterns... not that those aren't copyrighted. But for personal use, they can be a great resource.


----------



## DTFuqua

Lnfortun said:


> Good news to X4 users. There is a center line trace in that version. I was able to create single line trace of Ballpark and Arial text. See attached thumbnail.
> 
> I will be adding the steps in the tutorial. Bear in mind that the procedure only works with X4.


I recon I'm gonna have to buy a third version of corel draw


----------



## Lnfortun

DTFuqua said:


> I recon I'm gonna have to buy a third version of corel draw


Buy the student version it is cheaper. You don't need VBA. You already have X3 that has it right? But then the upgrade of full version is just about $100.00 more than the student version but way less than $400.00-$500.00 full version.


----------



## DTFuqua

You can still get the full retail version from ebay for around $100


----------



## DTFuqua

Lnfortun said:


> Good news to X4 users. There is a center line trace in that version. I was able to create single line trace of Ballpark and Arial text. See attached thumbnail.
> 
> I will be adding the steps in the tutorial. Bear in mind that the procedure only works with X4.


While your at it (I just ordered my X4) can you see how it will work with images/pics combined with the "outside contour" to maybe make a fill pattern? I know I've given credit to you before (misspelled luis) but you get some more. You are one of the most, if not the most helpful person on here.  Thanks a whole lot. 
Terry


----------



## Lnfortun

DTFuqua said:


> While your at it (I just ordered my X4) can you see how it will work with images/pics combined with the "outside contour" to maybe make a fill pattern? I know I've given credit to you before (misspelled luis) but you get some more. You are one of the most, if not the most helpful person on here.  Thanks a whole lot.
> Terry


Please post an example of an image/pic. Describe how you want it to look like filled and contoured. I'll see what I do. Or email it to me.


----------



## DTFuqua

Nothing particular in mind. Just read the PDF and it said to convert the text to bitmap to use the center trace and you are so great at trying out new things, I figured you might have it figured out by the time my copy of X4 gets here. Maybe a snake, a heart, a star, whatever you think might be the limits to get a good center trace. I have faith in you Luis. And thank you again.
Terry


----------



## Lnfortun

You can do all that with X3. X4's advantage over X3 is the center line trace that gives you the ability to trace the center line of an object which Corel did not include in X3 among other things such as wood cut trace, OCR-trace etc. It just turn out that the way to create a single line font is to convert it to bitmap then tracing the center line.

Here is a sample of shapes in X3:


----------



## DTFuqua

Lnfortun said:


> You can do all that with X3. X4's advantage over X3 is the center line trace that gives you the ability to trace the center line of an object which Corel did not include in X3 among other things such as wood cut trace, OCR-trace etc. It just turn out that the way to create a single line font is to convert it to bitmap then tracing the center line.
> 
> Here is a sample of shapes in X3:


You are the man!


----------



## veedub3

Lnfortun said:


> You can do all that with X3. X4's advantage over X3 is the center line trace that gives you the ability to trace the center line of an object which Corel did not include in X3 among other things such as wood cut trace, OCR-trace etc. It just turn out that the way to create a single line font is to convert it to bitmap then tracing the center line.
> 
> Here is a sample of shapes in X3:


I had been working on trying to get that done in X3 for a minute now. Luis you did it again! Thanks, Thanks, Thanks.

Katrina


----------



## DTFuqua

I got my X4 today and it works as easy as Luis made it sound. (the center line trace) had three templates drawn up in less than a half hour after loading the program. Haven't seen any of the "engravers fonts" yet but haven't been playing with it long. Creating names and words templates for rhinestones has been the hardest thing for me till now. (only in the rhinestone parts. the rest has been easy as far as sign vinyl and T-shirt transfer work) Now, I can make rhinestone templates with text and/or names as quickly as I used to do just line art graphics. Now I will learn pattern fills with contour like Luis started with his .pdf but I will go a little further I hope. To make bursts and linear fills as well as just contours from graphics edges. I would like to get the ACS software but I don't know that I will use it as much as I would like to so that will be a maybe, someday. Probably, I will have learned from the helpfull people here (hint hint Luis) how to do all the things I want in Corel Draw before I feel the need to make any more software purchases .Thanks again Luis and others that make such fine discoveries and pass them along to help their fellow forum members.
Terry


----------



## sjidohair

DTFuqua said:


> I got my X4 today and it works as easy as Luis made it sound. (the center line trace) had three templates drawn up in less than a half hour after loading the program. Haven't seen any of the "engravers fonts" yet but haven't been playing with it long. Creating names and words templates for rhinestones has been the hardest thing for me till now. (only in the rhinestone parts. the rest has been easy as far as sign vinyl and T-shirt transfer work) Now, I can make rhinestone templates with text and/or names as quickly as I used to do just line art graphics. Now I will learn pattern fills with contour like Luis started with his .pdf but I will go a little further I hope. To make bursts and linear fills as well as just contours from graphics edges. I would like to get the ACS software but I don't know that I will use it as much as I would like to so that will be a maybe, someday. Probably, I will have learned from the helpfull people here (hint hint Luis) how to do all the things I want in Corel Draw before I feel the need to make any more software purchases .Thanks again Luis and others that make such fine discoveries and pass them along to help their fellow forum members.
> Terry


I agree luis,, you have done a outstanding job here. 
I have corel 11 any suggestions for that?
Thanks again Luis, for all your hard work, that you give to us all.. you are one in a million for sure
Thank you
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Lnfortun

Hi Sandy,

Sorry I don't have version 11. I don't know what is the last older version Corel stopped including the OCR-trace, Wood cut trace etc. You might want to check those. I have a version 7 that included those trace tools. I skipped after v7 to X3 and X4. I am pretty sure that your version has blend tool. That much I can help you in my other tutorials.


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks Luis, I appreciate your looking into it for me,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Lnfortun

Just uploaded the newer version of the tutorial. 

http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/SprayToolTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0

I added the technique of single line font fill using X3 and X4. I also added how to fill a shape using contour tool.

The attached images are in the tutorial. They are what I call teaser designs because I did not show how they were done. Maybe next update. BTW the file size is much larger 9Mb. It will take a bit longer to download.


----------



## veedub3

Thanks Luis,
Looking Forward to your next tutorial.

Katrina


----------



## DTFuqua

I have to ask, did you create the different fills and save independantly and just use the power clip to arange inside and manuver them around to get "the look" ?


----------



## sjidohair

Luis, You Are awesome,, and Do a great job teaching us corel tricks and techniques.. 
Your work in unbelievable, I to cant wait for your next Lesson for us,, 
Thanks Luis, you truley give your knowledge becaue you want to share and help others,, 
thank you
Sandy jo


----------



## SandyMcC

Those are spectacular designs, Luis! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## lizziemaxine

Absolutely fabulous designs.


----------



## sjidohair

lizziemaxine said:


> Absolutely fabulous designs.


Jane I agree, Luis is showing us all how to work with some tools we all already have,, We may need others as well, but it is nice to get the job done with some that we already have, or untill we all can afford the software and programs we need.

In this economy, It is awesome to find someone to help us work with things we might already have, to get us by or, to test our market.
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## ashamutt

Thanks once again Luis!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your tutorials are AWESOME!!!!!
.....I am so anticipating your next one!!


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> Jane I agree, Luis is showing us all how to work with some tools we all already have,, Sandy jo
> MMM


It is wonderful that Luis is sharing his knowledge. What I would like is to touch his head and have that knowledge copy into my head. I want to know all this stuff, just don't have time to study it right now.


----------



## sjidohair

Jane,,

I agree......lol
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## DTFuqua

Yea. Luis kinda makes me feel like a few people that I can't stand. Brother and brother in law that always want someone else to do all the work for them and then they take the credit for it. At least I do appreciate the work Luis is doing for us and am plenty willing to give him the credit he is due so maybe I'm not as terrible as some of my family members after all. THANK YOU again Luis.
Terry


----------



## Buechee

Does anyone have a tutorial for PS? I dont use coral.


----------



## DTFuqua

Buechee said:


> I dont use coral.


 Are you daft ? Just kidding.


----------



## Lnfortun

DTFuqua said:


> I have to ask, did you create the different fills and save independantly and just use the power clip to arange inside and manuver them around to get "the look" ?


PowerClip will not work because the vinyl cutter will not reconize the dots inside the outline as vector objects.

The fill in the hearts and stars, except the last one, was a custom made whirlwind pattern that was saved as a spray object so it can be reused on demand. It was a bit labor intensive but once it is saved you don't have to recreate. The last star was done with simple inside contour using contour tool. The flair around the heart was also custom made spray object, distributed around the heart using spray tool with the angle and offset options of the spray tool applied to the fill.

BTW I keep forgetting to mention to combine all the objects and mirror then combined object before sending it to the vinyl cutter.


----------



## coach9

Help I can't get past the object manger set up part o the tutorial I do have layer 2 high lighted but nothing goes in there!


----------



## Lnfortun

Which part of the tutorial are you having problem? Which page(s) and step(s)? There is nothing about layer 2 in the tutorial.

A layer will be filled in the following conditions:

1) Layer edit mode is enabled and not locked. If the layer is locked, right click on the layer label then click unlock. Make sure the pencil icon is not grayed for the selected layer label is highlighted or in red

2) An object is created on the active layer
3) An object is copied and pasted on the active layer from another layer or within the active layer


----------



## Lnfortun

Finally figured out how to write a macro for filling a path with object(dot).

I have a video in Youtube. If you want to view it here is the link:

YouTube - Multi dot size mode

It is better to view it in antoher window. Click the red arrow on top of the video screen that says "Watch this video in a new window" then resize it. Not too big though or the video gets fuzzy. It is not a high resolution video.

The paths were filled in 42 seconds in real time. The screen capture program interferred with the timing so it looked slow.


----------



## Lnfortun

Greetings!

Here is another video that shows how the design of heart below was done. The video shows the basics for designing the paths. I used the macro tool for making the spin wheel and filling up the paths with dots. It can be done manually in X3 or X4. However, it takes time doing the filling and cleaning manually.

YouTube - Offset Heart

As the video that I posted in the past it is best to view it in another larger window. It has plenty of annotations.


----------



## sjidohair

Luis, 
You are simple amazing, 
Thank you 
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine

Luis, thank you so much for taking the time to create and post these videos.


----------



## Lnfortun

Preparing Script font for path for dots. Script font has overlap that can add stray dots along the path. The dots in image below has been rearranged to fill the missing and crowding dots after it has been through cleaning procedure. The video does not show the rearranging to keep it short.

YouTube - Faith Hope And love dot pattern


----------



## DTFuqua

Hi Luis. In your videos lately, you seem to be using some kind of plug-in or macro or something. Could you please enlighten me/us as to what this is and how to use it and can it be had by the masses?


----------



## Lnfortun

DTFuqua said:


> Hi Luis. In your videos lately, you seem to be using some kind of plug-in or macro or something. Could you please enlighten me/us as to what this is and how to use it and can it be had by the masses?


It is a macro code that I have written that interfaces with few of the built in tools in CorelDraw. In the interface (Form) there are radio buttons, command buttons and input boxes that allows setting up unlimited different dot size and spacing. It can fill single or different dot sizes. It also keeps track of how many different sizes in the image. There is a feature for cleaning up crowding and overlapping. Preview in dark background. Rotate, mirror and spin a path or the whole design. It eliminates a lot of mundane steps when manually filling path(s). Not a simple thing to write. Been having problem running it in X3. It crashes after few consecutive runs. It works well with X4 so far. So it is not ready. I will anounce as soon as I fix the bug.


----------



## mdcorral

you can achieve this pretty well in Illy also: 

create circles or whatever shape you want for your rhinestone, make at least 4 circles then drag them to Brush palette, choose New Pattern Brush, name it, choose tiling to refine it and click OK. find your newly named brush in the Brush palette. use it along with pen or or outlined-text


----------



## DTFuqua

Thanks Mar but I have Corel Draw X3&4 and have been following Luis's work and trying to keep up with his tutorials for some time now. Thank you Luis. Thank you very much.
Terry


----------



## Lnfortun

DTFuqua said:


> Thanks Mar but I have Corel Draw X3&4 and have been following Luis's work and trying to keep up with his tutorials for some time now. Thank you Luis. Thank you very much.
> Terry


I think I got both X3 and X4 going. I ran the macro in both versions (X3 and X4) in a loop of 200 cycles each and so far it has not crashed. I will make a write up of the technical aspect of the macro. The advantages and disadvantages over manual versus macro. It will take some time. So hang in there.


----------



## DTFuqua

Lnfortun said:


> I think I got both X3 and X4 going. I ran the macro in both versions (X3 and X4) in a loop of 200 cycles each and so far it has not crashed. I will make a write up of the technical aspect of the macro. The advantages and disadvantages over manual versus macro. It will take some time. So hang in there.


  I'm still hanging in but have run out of fingernails. Am contemplating starting on the toe nails now.


----------



## Lnfortun

DTFuqua said:


> I'm still hanging in but have run out of fingernails. Am contemplating starting on the toe nails now.


Sorry more bugs cropped up since I posted the last time. I am doing a 200 cycle test right at this moment. So far so good. It is on its 156th cycle.


----------



## Lnfortun

Here is the latest on the macro. It is now pretty stable with X3 and X4. However, I find it to be slower than using spray or blend tool. It is not as instantaneous using those tools. It has to calculate all the points so that corners are properly filled and the dots are evenly spaced with no duplication and less crowding or overlap. It takes about an average between 29 seconds up to a little over a minute, depending on the speed and memory size of the computer, to fill the model path pattern (Star of David) that I use as a gauge. I have 3 computers one Dell desktop with 2Gb of memory, dual core with fairly high speed processor, an old Compaq with 480Mb of memory, slow hard drive, slightly lower speed processor and a Dell laptop with 248Mb of memory, faster hard drive and about the same processor speed as the Compaq. Amongst the 3 Compaq is the slowest because of the slow hard drive. I wish Corel have included USB flash drives in the list of hard drives in the memory configuration which would make the macro run faster.

Maybe I am just asking too much with the macro speed wise. 

Terry, or anybody who would want to try filling with dots the Star of David path pattern manually using spray or blend tool. Try to come as close as even distribution and spacing with the paths deleted that the macro produces. See how much time it takes to fill the pattern. I don't get overlapping or crowding using the macro. But then again it is not as fast as using those tools manually. I can't make up my mind if it is good enough as it is. Anyway I can't get it any faster. I am at the mercy of how fast each line of macro code executes.

I attached the zip and pdf files. The zip file is the Corel path pattern and the pdf file has 3 bitmaps to compare the results with.

Thank you.


----------



## DTFuqua

I am going to give it a try. It may take a while between caring for Cathy and dealing with all the agencies that entails along with a lot of doctor visits and house work ..... and so on. Also, I think you are giving us ( at least me) to much credit as to the morals of the reason we/I want this to work. I'm lazy, not in a big hurry. There I admit it, I'm lazy.
I do want to again thank you for all the work you have done letting us know, and showing us how we can accomplish what we want with just Corel Draw. You are one of the greatest treasures this forum has.I had to delete about 13 lines of mush but what it boils down to is "YOU DA MAN"


----------



## sjidohair

Luis, 
Thanks for all your hard work you are doing with this,,, Your hard work and knowledge here will help many whom dont have or want to get the special software to do Templates and other applications,, .
If the macro gives a good finished product I would not be as worried about the time it takes to process the design, In the other programs I use,, There is always time involved,, 
Creating a eps from a bitmap, then taking and creating over to stones,,, re arranging the stones, spacing ect,,
if you have a good solid application, you should be very proud of that,,, 
Great job,, you are truley amazing
MMM


----------



## Vicki Flores

Lnfortun said:


> Preparing Script font for path for dots. Script font has overlap that can add stray dots along the path. The dots in image below has been rearranged to fill the missing and crowding dots after it has been through cleaning procedure. The video does not show the rearranging to keep it short.
> 
> YouTube - Faith Hope And love dot pattern



Where can I get that font? Love it! I don't have that in the CorelX4 software I have. Can I download it from somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## Lnfortun

Vicki Flores said:


> Where can I get that font? Love it! I don't have that in the CorelX4 software I have. Can I download it from somewhere? Thanks!


Here you go:
ballpark - Search - dafont.com


----------



## sjidohair

Vicki,
I think it is Ballpark,--- Dafont.com,, 
I have it , if you cant find it, send me words you want done and i will send the eps to you!
MMM


----------



## Lnfortun

I have befriended a fellow YouTube member. In his channel is demo of a Rhinestone Machine. It uses pick and place technology. It is pretty impressive. If budget permits that would be the way to go. It will eliminate having to cut template and manually place the stones.

YouTube - jdlsr1001's Channel

Not sure how much it cost though.


----------



## sjidohair

Great looking machine,, i want one too,, lol
MMM


----------



## Lnfortun

I sent to a consultant two designs that were made from FDO2P macro for accuracy and compatibility when cut with vinyl cutter directly from CorelDraw. 

Here are the settings, material and equipment that were used:

1) 6 yrs Old GCC Jaguar II vinyl cutter
2) 60 deg. Roland compatible EasyCut blade
3) 300 Gram Down force
4) 0.400mm over cut
5) Hartco Sandmask 425S
6) No adjustment or editing/resizing of the designs. Opened in Coreldraw as is and directly sent the designs to the cutter.

The template was not weeded manually instead it was peeled off from the carrier and allow the dots to remain on the carrier. That is why 4 dots were missing from the carrier of the Z design and 4 unweeded dots were on the template. It demonstrated that with the proper settings Hartco is easy to weed and cut.

The design was cut to spec. without modification.

The first thumbnail is the template attached to a cardstock. Next to it is the carrier.


----------



## veedub3

Looks good Luis. Can't wait until the macro is ready.


----------



## sjidohair

very nice,
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz

Great job Luis  Just goes to show that you dont have to spend thousands to be able to make templates 

Is this the macro you are working on? Are you going to be selling it? Thanks


----------



## Lnfortun

sunnydayz said:


> Great job Luis  Just goes to show that you dont have to spend thousands to be able to make templates
> 
> Is this the macro you are working on? Are you going to be selling it? Thanks


Yes and yes. The consultant I am referring to is helping me on the documentation. He has first hand experience of the macro. So we will try to make the documentation right and easy to follow. The template is an affirmation that the macro produces vinyl cutter compatible which looks positive and encouraging.


----------



## creative2009

I'm still trying to figure out how to make up a rhinestone template design in adobe illustrator. All the tutorials show corel draw but no illustrator. I know how to make a brush and do the outline with the 3mm or 4mm sized dots but I can't figure out how to fill the inside of the design with evenly spaced dots. If I make a pattern the dots get cut off on the edges. I need help! Anyone?


----------



## ashamutt

Hey sunny....

Do you think that this thread should be split up into 2 separate threads????
One for CorelDraw and one for Illy???


----------



## ashamutt

creative2009 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to make up a rhinestone template design in adobe illustrator. All the tutorials show corel draw but no illustrator. I know how to make a brush and do the outline with the 3mm or 4mm sized dots but I can't figure out how to fill the inside of the design with evenly spaced dots. If I make a pattern the dots get cut off on the edges. I need help! Anyone?


We definitely need someone to write an updated "Adobe Illustrator rhinestone outline AND fill" tutorial.....

Hey Luis.... are you as brilliant in ILLY as you are in Corel/draw???


----------



## ashamutt

...here is a simple fill technique. I am not sure if it is meant for "rhinestoning".

Dot Matrix Effect | Adobe Illustrator

Luis.... is the above tutorial worth anything to the rhinestone template community?


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> ...here is a simple fill technique. I am not sure if it is meant for "rhinestoning".
> 
> Dot Matrix Effect | Adobe Illustrator
> 
> Luis.... is the above tutorial worth anything to the rhinestone template community?


That was pretty clever. It can be used for rhinestones. You have to work on picking unwanted dots. I don't own AI so I am not familiar with the tools used. CorelDRAW does not have lasso. Corel PhotoPaint does but its not a vector editor. I am not sure if the isolated dots can be picked out of the lot or font outline can be used as a lasso to isolate selected dots.

You can make array of dots or lines using Step and Repeat tool in CD

Heres is an example of what I did:
1) Draw a straight line
2) Use step and repeat tool using vertical offset of .165 and number of steps of 20
3) Combined the lines
4) Draw two characters AB
5) Place it on top of the lines
6) Click the text
7) Press and hold the shift key
8) Click the lines
9) Click the intersect tool
10) Click and delete the original lines
11) Click and delete the text
12) Fill the lines with 3.15 mm dots and 3.75 mm spacing
13) Delete the lines

BTW AI is not cheap. It is just another expense that will add to your investment.


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> We definitely need someone to write an updated "Adobe Illustrator rhinestone outline AND fill" tutorial.....
> 
> Hey Luis.... are you as brilliant in ILLY as you are in Corel/draw???


Sorry don't own one. Anybody want to donate one(just kidding)? I will be glad to learn it and apply the technique that I use in CorelDRAW.

My budget is very tight.


----------



## Lnfortun

creative2009 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to make up a rhinestone template design in adobe illustrator. All the tutorials show corel draw but no illustrator. I know how to make a brush and do the outline with the 3mm or 4mm sized dots but I can't figure out how to fill the inside of the design with evenly spaced dots. If I make a pattern the dots get cut off on the edges. I need help! Anyone?


Here is link to my post with a video that I found in YouTube that uses AI software.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p611717-post34.htmlhttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t75290-3.html


----------



## czar12

To all interested parties! Since this forum is to help each other, it will be worth the while if whatever assistance given is rewarded,in monetary terms to be donating to a charity chosen by the giver.a typical example is fdo2p macro for rhinestone setting by our honorable mad scientist. Kudos to you sir/madam.
I will be the first to donate if the rules are not broken. Can i please have the plugin? Keep up the good work


----------



## specialtygraphcs

I wanted to submit a tutorial that I put together for creating and producing rhinestone template through Adobe Illustrator. I browsed through some of the posts here and most of them seemed related to Corel Draw and wanted to come up with a way to make them in Illustrator as well. I'm hoping that it will be of some help to anyone interested. We are also hoping to get some videos of the process made in the near future for all the more visual learners out there. I also put together a Corel tutorial just for the sake of having both.


----------



## DTFuqua

That is a good idea possibly for those that already have Illistrator but Corel Draw is cheaper, easier to learn and is easy with vector images. I use photoshop elements for photo images and it wasn't easy to learn. Its easier for me to keep vectors seperate in corel and pictures in photoshop elements. BTW, a tip for photoshop learners. I found that understanding the layers concept first makes it a lot easier to do learn the other parts you want to know.


----------



## dim116

specialtygraphcs said:


> I wanted to submit a tutorial that I put together for creating and producing rhinestone template through Adobe Illustrator. I browsed through some of the posts here and most of them seemed related to Corel Draw and wanted to come up with a way to make them in Illustrator as well. I'm hoping that it will be of some help to anyone interested. We are also hoping to get some videos of the process made in the near future for all the more visual learners out there. I also put together a Corel tutorial just for the sake of having both.


Neither of these files will open for me. Anyone else having a problem with them.


----------



## specialtygraphcs

I converted them to .doc files. Hopefully that will help anyone who is having trouble opening them.


----------



## beenbranded

Hi Grant:

I get most of my supplies from specialty and I had the pleasure of using your tutorial. I am having a problem with ovalish cuts. the first three were fine but my holes are looking oval now. the speed is at 100 and pressure at 260. Any tips?


----------



## sjidohair

to much pressure it is squishing the template material, so the blade cannot rotate as it should,,, 

try 170 pressure or force,, if that does not cut all the way thru extend your blade out just a bit,, and try on lil test cut,,


----------



## beenbranded

Thanks....i started playing around and at 150 pressure and 150 speed I am getting awesome circles, almost all my circles stayed behind and my rhinestones fell right into place. BTW for future reference I am using US Cutter MH series cutter.


----------



## sjidohair

Awesome,,,, I have a Mh871 as well, 

Have fun,,, make sure you are using a 60 degree blade,,,


----------



## leoleo

Thanks guyz for all the useful tips n tutorials


----------



## sewandgarden

Hello,

I was so excited when I sew your post. I have been trying to rhinestone unsuccessfuly for a long time. I followed your directions until I got stuck on number 5 and 6 in Applying Rhinestones to Path; the last two items. I finally did get number 5 but didn't know how to edit the positioning of each stone. 

Also on number 3 in object spacing, I had a problem understanding that also. I never did find where to change the number of stones to number 2.

If you could please clarify those three points for me I would really appreciate it. Thanks.

Tina


----------



## sewandgarden

Lnfortun said:


> Here is the Spray tool tutorial. It does not require VBA or full version of CorelDraw. Try it out and please let me know if I need to change or add anything.
> http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/SprayToolTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0


 
I cannot access this tutorial. Could you please re-post it or e-mail it to me, please? to [email protected]
I am new to rhinestoning and am trying to learn everything I can. Thanks.

Tina


----------



## sewandgarden

I cannot access this tutorial. Could you please re-post it or e-mail it to me, please? to








I am new to rhinestoning and am trying to learn everything I can. Thanks.

Tina


----------



## CreativeInk

*Re: Cutting Rhinestone Templates with GX-24*

thanks
<- Noob


----------



## Lnfortun

sewandgarden said:


> I cannot access this tutorial. Could you please re-post it or e-mail it to me, please? to [email protected]
> I am new to rhinestoning and am trying to learn everything I can. Thanks.
> 
> Tina


You have to go to the homepage: A & L Enterprises

There are few PDF files that you can view on line if you have Google account (free) or download all the files posted in the bottom of the Homepage.

Here are few that might interest you:

http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1

http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial2.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1

http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/Shapes.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1

http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/SprayToolTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1

http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/SprayToolTutorialX3.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1

You have to click the word "here" when the page opens to begin the download. You have to wait a while for the PDF files to open. These are large files. If you have a slow connection it may take even longer. Eventually the file will open after you click the word "here". When the PDF file opens click the floppy icon to save it in your hard drive. 

There are more PDF files in the Homepage. Click the link of the Homepage above.

Luis


----------



## sewandgarden

Lnfortun said:


> You have to go to the homepage: A & L Enterprises
> 
> There are few PDF files that you can view on line if you have Google account (free) or download all the files posted in the bottom of the Homepage.
> 
> Here are few that might interest you:
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial2.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/Shapes.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/SprayToolTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/SprayToolTutorialX3.pdf?attredirects=0&d=1
> 
> You have to click the word "here" when the page opens to begin the download. You have to wait a while for the PDF files to open. These are large files. If you have a slow connection it may take even longer. Eventually the file will open after you click the word "here". When the PDF file opens click the floppy icon to save it in your hard drive.
> 
> There are more PDF files in the Homepage. Click the link of the Homepage above.
> 
> Luis


Luis, thank you for responding. 
After I click "here" it comes up to a blank white screen and the floppy icon is grayed out. I doesn't offer any options. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.

Tina


----------



## dim116

it takes awhile to load up & open. I think if you wait a minute the pdf file will open.
At least that's what happened with me.


----------



## Lnfortun

sewandgarden said:


> Luis, thank you for responding.
> After I click "here" it comes up to a blank white screen and the floppy icon is grayed out. I doesn't offer any options. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.
> 
> Tina


Like I said you have to be patient because the files are large and if you have a slow connection it will even take longer. The blank screen that you see is Googles down load page. That is where you click the word "here" which is highlighted in blue. Wait till the PDF file opens after you click the word. You will see in the status bar, that is below the browser, to see the progress of what is happening. You will see the floppy icon when the pdf file is opened. You also need Adobe reader in your computer. You can down load it free from Adobe . Click the word Adobe, that is in blue in the previous sentence in this post, to open the home page. When you are in Adobe's home page click Download in the menu bar then look for Adobe Reader free download. Download and install it in your hard drive.

Luis


----------



## sewandgarden

Lnfortun said:


> Like I said you have to be patient because the files are large and if you have a slow connection it will even take longer. The blank screen that you see is Googles down load page. That is where you click the word "here" which is highlighted in blue. Wait till the PDF file opens after you click the word. You will see in the status bar, that is below the browser, to see the progress of what is happening. You will see the floppy icon when the pdf file is opened. You also need Adobe reader in your computer. You can down load it free from Adobe . Click the word Adobe, that is in blue in the previous sentence in this post, to open the home page. When you are in Adobe's home page click Download in the menu bar then look for Adobe Reader free download. Download and install it in your hard drive.
> 
> Luis


I got it. I didn't have Adobe.
Luis, I love the tutorials. I'm doing the one with the heart, it seems to be the easiest one. I got stuck on Numbers 8-12. My heart doesn't look like yours. Mine only has 4 lines but not the two that fill the heart. I kept on going through number 19 (use the Media Tool). From there it wasn't working for me. I clicked on the little squares but they did funny things, nothing like yours. I hope you can help me. Thank you SO MUCH for your help so far.

Tina


----------



## Lnfortun

Did you start with the spray tool tutorial? It demonstrates how to create the dots that will be used to spray the outline. The Shapes tutorial does not have that procedure. The heart procedure in the Spray tool tutorial is more detailed. It shows graphically all the buttons and input boxes to use.

The reason you don't have the same contour outline is you don't have the same size in the tutorial. The size in the tutorial was 2.0 inches. That should not make any difference it just means that the end product will look different. It is better to learn with your own art work. The important thing is to learn how the Spray tool works. Once you learn how to use it the rest is elementary which is more about learning how to draw the shapes. Use hint docker for real time tips on how to use the tool your are currently using. There are lots of tips in the help menu also. Don't be afraid to experiment with each tool to see the effects and how each one works. You have nothing to lose. You gain more knowledge. That is how I learned how to use CorelDRAW. Learn how to use the Shape tool. That is very powerful tool for changing the shape of an object. Lean about the types of nodes also. Click help menu and search for the word node.

Maker sure the outline(s) is/are selected. Press Esc then press Ctrl A if you want to select all the outlines or click an outline with pick tool or with the brush cursor. The shortcut keystroke for Spray tool is letter "I". When letter "i" is pressed the cursor will change to a brush and the spray tool property bar will appear with the spray icon already selected.

To get good fill when using the Spray tool you have to change the value for distance between dots to have dense fill. The default value is 1.0 inch that is why the dots did not fill the outline properly.









Located in Spray tool property bar

You have to play with the value of the input box pointed by the arrow in the image above. You can also click the up/down buttons of the same box for course adjustment. For finer adjustment change the third decimal value. For instance .135 will have dots further apart than .127.

After you typed in the value you have to press enter to apply the change that you made.


----------



## jackyd52

Not sure if I am posting in the right place. I am new to CorelDraw and trying to find my way around to make patterns for rhinestone transfers. I have figured out how to make a text pattern in the programme but I also want to import images to make patterns from. When I import an image I create the path and when I try to click on the image to create a new path I get an error message saying 'cannot use this object for a path', what am I doing wrong?


----------



## BML Builder

What kind of image are you trying to import to make you path with?


----------



## jackyd52

BML Builder said:


> What kind of image are you trying to import to make you path with?


I've tried a couple, one is just text and the other an outline of a dog I have traced and scanned, both in jpeg. I have tried saving them as bitmaps but still get the same message.


----------



## BML Builder

I don't know that you can make bitmaps or jpegs fit to path, I think they have to be vector objects.


----------



## jackyd52

I have converted it to vector by selecting trace bitmap>outline>clipart then creating the dotted line and selecting new path but when I click on the object I still get 'cannot use this object for a path'.


----------



## JJMason

Hello! My first post! I'm new here, I'm learning on how to do Rhinestone designs in Illustrator CS6 and have Silhouette cutter, I know it's new and basic, but I don't like the Silhouette software, so I'm testing it out if it would work with Illustrator.

Also, I am having trouble making text into Rhinestone designs, every time I try to play with letters, the holes keeps overlapping (like four layers over each other, making it a black image). I don't really want to pick the holes and erase them out and not sure if it's showing a clear image.

Today is my first day so I'm learning. I'm trying to find out if there is any good plug-ins or any good ways to make it work in Illustrator. Any help would be greatly appreciated!  

THANKS!!!


----------



## katruax

JJMason said:


> Hello! My first post! I'm new here, I'm learning on how to do Rhinestone designs in Illustrator CS6 and have Silhouette cutter, I know it's new and basic, but I don't like the Silhouette software, so I'm testing it out if it would work with Illustrator.
> 
> Also, I am having trouble making text into Rhinestone designs, every time I try to play with letters, the holes keeps overlapping (like four layers over each other, making it a black image). I don't really want to pick the holes and erase them out and not sure if it's showing a clear image.
> 
> Today is my first day so I'm learning. I'm trying to find out if there is any good plug-ins or any good ways to make it work in Illustrator. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> THANKS!!!


You can build a house with a hammer and nails like they did a hundred years ago no problem... It will just take you 10 times as long.... There are much better tools today to make the construction process easier and quicker...

Creating rhinestone designs in Illustrator right now is a bit of a hammer and nail approach to rhinestone design...

I would look at CorelDRAW or one of the standalone software applications... For basic designs you might consider the Funtime 2014 Scrapbooking software... It will cut directly to your Cameo cutter...


Kevin


----------



## JJMason

Thank you for your advice, I have started researching on CorelDraw, I noticed that they have a new CorelDraw Graphics Suite X6, is that what you are talking about? That will help me with the Rhinestone projects? I am downloading for a 30 days free-trail from Corel website to play with it, if I become comfortable with it, I will buy it.

Also, I learned something new about called Macros, are they safe? Would they benefit me more? Because I am curious about the macro called rStones2, is it good to use?

I'm unclear about EmbroideryStudio e2 (the site said it does rhinestone projects as well), is it also addon to the CorelDraw or what? The reason why I'm asking is because my friend is in the Embroidery business and learned that I'm wanting to do the Rhinestone projects and asked me if I could learn how to digitize the Embroidery.

Are there any other macros or addons (I'm not sure if that's the correct words, haha) that would help me make it more easier to do the Rhinestone projects (and embroidery projects later) with reasonable price. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## katruax

JJMason said:


> Thank you for your advice, I have started researching on CorelDraw, I noticed that they have a new CorelDraw Graphics Suite X6, is that what you are talking about? That will help me with the Rhinestone projects? I am downloading for a 30 days free-trail from Corel website to play with it, if I become comfortable with it, I will buy it.
> 
> Also, I learned something new about called Macros, are they safe? Would they benefit me more? Because I am curious about the macro called rStones2, is it good to use?
> 
> I'm unclear about EmbroideryStudio e2 (the site said it does rhinestone projects as well), is it also addon to the CorelDraw or what? The reason why I'm asking is because my friend is in the Embroidery business and learned that I'm wanting to do the Rhinestone projects and asked me if I could learn how to digitize the Embroidery.
> 
> Are there any other macros or addons (I'm not sure if that's the correct words, haha) that would help me make it more easier to do the Rhinestone projects (and embroidery projects later) with reasonable price.
> 
> Thank you so much!


The RStones 2 Macro is decent for it's price point and what it does... Certainly better than CorelDRAW alone....

I have the DRAWings Pro software and it works with CorelDRAW and it does embroidery and rhinestones as well... But it's right around $1,000...

HotFix Era does rhinestones and they have StitchEra that does embroidery...

Search CorelDRAW Rhinestone on YouTube... Lots and lots of videos with and without Macros...

Kevin


----------



## 20vK

For illustrator, I thought I'd post some techniques I've been working on. I figured it can't be that hard.

1. use the brush tool to add dots to a path. For fills, you can offset paths. If you had a heart shape, this would give you smaller hearts within hearts, rather than solid fill

2. Create a grid of appropriately spaced dots. Paste your shapes ontop with no fill. Use divide tool. remove any unwanted dots. Grid can be created with either lots of lines and then the brush tool technique in 1, or through the dotmatrix effect
3. Go to the last post of mine in this thread. follow the link http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t213067.html

You can record actions for it. Lots of options for us illi users.

HTH


----------



## licketyprint

*Re: Cutting Rhinestone Templates with GX-24*



plan b said:


> Very close to the same in Corel Draw


Does anyone know how to to the same thing in Illustrator and Photoshop CS6? I have a mac running Mavericks


----------

